# Frankfurt + daytrips in Germany and elsewhere



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Ive recently moved to Frankfurt which is great as the city is really nice and also the center of a huge transportation network. From here I plan to make many day trips and long weekends to explore Germany and hopefully some nearby countries as well

So naturally I will be starting in Frankfurt itself. The main feature of the city is it's amazing skyline. Here are some panorama's of "Mainhatten" at slightly different times of day or from different locations:


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Frankfurt's skyline from more elevated positions


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

As well as skyscrapers Frankfurt still has a few older buildings that have been reconstructed after the destruction during WW2


Frankfurt Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Frankfurt seems like a good place for shopping and has some nice shopping centers. This one on the main street called the Zeil has a wierd glass tube going through it


Frankfurt Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Lucky you. Frankfurt is a good place to be. Feels like being right in the middle of everything.


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

High res, high quality pics- I will visit this thread on a regular base I think


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots


----------



## HD9 (Jul 27, 2012)

VERY NICE shots.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fantastic photos...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Frankfurt :cheers:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind comments. Frankfurt is very photogenic :cheers:

Here are some more normal sized photos:

Of course I had to visit the cathedral. The spire is quite visible on the skyline and is most impressive (shame about some of the surrounding buildings, however I believe they are reconstructing another set of pre-war buildings so hopefully this will improve the area)

Frankfurt am Main Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The interior was reconstructed after being devastated in WW2

Frankfurt am Main cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Some of the many skyscrapers from ground level

Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr

I like the contrast between the old stone buildings and the gleaming modern shinyscrapers

Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main opera by barnyz, on Flickr

Sir Norman Foster's Commerz Bank tower. Tallest building in Frankfurt I think

Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

In my first few weeks there seemed to be a nice sunset everynight. Hopefully at some point I will catch up with work and sleep and go out and take some night shots


Frankfurt am Main sunset by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Eschenheimer Tor by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main sunset skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, those are some amazing panoramas. :applause:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Such a stunningly grand Stadt! 
Frankfurt is exceptional! :bow:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

thanks again for the kind comments. Frankfurt is great. Ive also been on a few excellent day trips which hopefully i can upload soon once I get a bit more bandwidth on my current crappy connection. In the meantime here some more normal pics from Frankfurt

The Romer, almost entirely reconstructed but its hard to tell

Frankfurt am Main Römer by barnyz, on Flickr

It's a real shame they cant remove that round concrete thing that blocks out the cathedral from being more visible from the old town square. Nothing wrong with the building itself it's just in the wrong place

Frankfurt am Main Römer by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Römer by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

First day trip out from Frankfurt was to Mainz which is about 40 mins on the local S train. I made the mistake of going on a Saturday. On saturdays there always seem to be big markets in all the town squares and places get very crowded so I didn't get to see as much as Mainz as I would like (of course if you like buying stuff and eating then Saturday is the best day for you!!!). Also a few churches were covered in scaffolding. Well I can always go back 

Panorama over the city

Mainz cityscape panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

The Domplatz which got less crowed in the afternoon as the morning market started to pack up.

Mainz Domplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Mainz is full of churches, in fact it seems to have more interesting ones than Frankfurt. On the edge of the city center is ChristusKirche. It has a grand exterior and sits nicely in a park


Mainz, Christuskirche by barnyz, on Flickr


Mainz, Christuskirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

The high point of Mainz is it's historic romanesque cathedral. The exterior was partially covered in scaffolding 

For some reasons medieval Germans decided to do things differently than the rest of Europe and put the entrances of their cathedral's on the side rather than on the west front. The main west front of most German romanesque cathedral's usually have bulging towers or apses where in France or Britain you would find large doors!!!

Mainz cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

Godrays coming into the crossing space

Mainz cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

The nave, a little simple in decoration compared to romanesque cathedral's in Britain or France but no less grand and impressive

Mainz cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Mainz, St Peter's. Again the exterior was clad in scaffolding but the interior was stunning and un-expected (and the rococco decorations in total contrast to the cathedral which I had left a few minutes before). There were a few other amazing baroque churches in Mainz that were also either shut of covered in scaffolding. Well I will surely have to go back


Mainz St Peter interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

My next day trip was to Wiesbaden which is just across the Rhine and very near to Mainz. The town is home to many Americans according to wiki as it has a large US army base but I didn't hear or see any sign of them. It seemed totally German to me and also a really suprising and wonderful place. As a spa town it's not really that old compared to Mainz but it's hard to tell

The historic skyline is quite impressive (huge version on flickr)

Wiesbaden, skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

The combination of townhall and neo-gothic church is stunning imo

Wiesbaden Rathaus by barnyz, on Flickr

The townhall or Rathaus as they call it (correct me if im wrong, there always seem to be more than one town hall in every place i visit)

Wiesbaden Rathaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

The neo-gothic Marktchurch


Wiesbaden Marktkirche by barnyz, on Flickr


Wiesbaden, Marktkirche interior by barnyz, on Flickr


Wiesbaden, Marktkirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

The impressive looking Kurhaus now a casino> I dont gamble so I didn't go inside

Wiesbaden Kurhaus panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Wiesbaden Kurhaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Two other interesting churches:

Another neo-gothic church St Bonifatius, the large piazza outside seemed to be where all the drunks hang out and felt a little uncomfortable being there

Wiesbaden, St. Bonifatius by barnyz, on Flickr

The Russian Orthodox church of Saint Elizabeth. Having never been to Russia Ive not seen many Russian orthodox churches. This one is on a hill on the edge of Wiesbaden and a bit of walk to get too but well worth it. There was a traditional looking Russian wedding taking place so I couldn't go insde

Wiesbaden, Saint Elizabeth by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What an exciting new adventure. What takes you to Frankfurt?


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

One thing Ive noticed as ive been researching where to go next is that Germany is full of palaces, they're everywhere, in particular there are many astounding baroque palaces. As the baroque never really took off in the UK I always find it especially interesting. Wiesbaden has its own impressive baroque palace on the southen edge of the town sitting on the banks of the Rhine. It is currently a conference center and was closed to visitors but it did have a really nice cafe 

The facade that faces the River Rhine and also where the cafe is located

Wiesbaden, Biebrich Palace by barnyz, on Flickr

The garden facing facade, there is a huge landscaped garden complete with ponds and mock castles

Wiesbaden, Biebrich Palace by barnyz, on Flickr

Another panorama just to give an idea of the size of it

Wiesbaden, Biebrich Palace panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> What an exciting new adventure. What takes you to Frankfurt?


I got lucky and got a job here with an English speaking company. I realised a few years ago that I was never going to be rich enough or have enough free time to visit everywhere I wanted to go so I had the idea of working abroad to kind of kill two birds with one stone (if that makes sense). 

Frankfurt is really ideal as its so well connected you can really go anywhere. Most of western Germany is doable as a day trip on the trains and a few other countries are easy to reach as well (Switzerland, France, Belgium, Luxumbourg and Holland are all within a few hours on the train).


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Würzburg is about 2.5 hours from Frankfurt and is somewhere I have wanted to visit for many years mainly because it is home to many buildings by the famous German baroque architect Balthasar Neumann including the UNESCO world heritage site of the Würzburg Residence

some panorama's of Würzburg Residence. Photography is not allowed inside but it is worth going in as it has one of finest staircases ever built anywhere in the world


Würzburg Residence panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg Residence panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg Residence panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg Residence panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Würzburg is situated in a deep valley and has a fine historic skyline and plenty of excellent historic buildings making it ideal for panorama shots . It was heavily bombed in WW2 but the residents have dont a great job at rebuilding as it's really hard to tell


Würzburg skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Würzburg, some more normal shots. I had always looked forward to visiting Würzburg but when I got there it was a little bit disappointing. For starters there was a huge car park right in front of the Residenz which somewhat spoiled the splendor of it and there also seemed to be car parks everywhere else such as at the back of the cathedral. In general the city seemed a little choked with cars. Also every church was either shut or had a wedding going on so I didn't get to see some of the interiors I was looking forward to so I will certainly have to go back next year once they re-open the cathedral

The cathedral looks magnificent but was shut for renovation 

Würzburg Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The Neumünster had some event going on with lots of people in interesting uniforms

Würzburg Neumünster by barnyz, on Flickr

The Käppele is on a hill on the outskirts of the city, you have to walk up many steps to get there but you get a nice view from the top. There was a wedding in progress so I didn't get to go inside. 

Würzburg Käppele by barnyz, on Flickr

A view toward the Käppele from the fortress

Würzburg view by barnyz, on Flickr

Fortress Marienberg, much bigger than I expected but well worth the hike up for some stunning views over the city

Würzburg, Fortress Marienberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Würzburg, a few more shots of the amazing views over the city

Würzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Würzburg, a couple more shots of Balthasar Neumann's stunning palace

Würzburg Residenz by barnyz, on Flickr


Würzburg Residenz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful photos! i also wanna visit mainz and wiesbaden soon for my first time .


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for the great pics and your comments about them. I always enjoy it when posters tell little stories around their photos.



yubnub said:


> The Neumünster had some event going on with lots of people in interesting uniforms


They are students from a Studentenverbindung.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for these photos, I think that Germany should be more present over here, is such an underrated country.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

the man from k-town said:


> beautiful photos! i also wanna visit mainz and wiesbaden soon for my first time .


Thanks, I really recommend both places. They are very near to each other and you could maybe do both in one day if you got up very early. Also they are in the same travel zone so you can buy a ticket from Frankfurt that you can use in both places. I look forward to seeing some more pictures of these places in a future thread



Discu said:


> Thank you for the great pics and your comments about them. I always enjoy it when posters tell little stories around their photos.
> 
> 
> 
> They are students from a Studentenverbindung.


thanks for the link, that explains it. The variety of costumes was really fascinating and seeing people dressed like that in Würzburg added to the historical interest of the place. It was a little strange to see them all and a little unexpected as Germany always appears to be such a modern forward thinking place that sometimes when you encounter tradition and history it seems bizarre!



Mannesmann said:


> Thank you for these photos, I think that Germany should be more present over here, is such an underrated country.


I totally agree, i think Germany is really under-rated as a tourist destination in general. It's history of being many seperate countries in the past has left it with a great legacy of interesting palaces and castles everywhere that few other countries can match. Even the more sombre history of WW2 also adds to its interest as it is very interesting to see how wonderfully the country has recovered from such devastation. One thing i have found is that every time i visit one place i always end up finding another 3-4 places nearby that I had never heard of before that suddenly I realise I must visit. My list of place to go is getting much bigger!!!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
You are right, really underrated. 
So may I bring this _Fairy Tale Germany_-thread here on Skyscrapercity to your attention, which sadly is almost completely overlooked...

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535102*

Maybe you find yourself some new destinations in Germany, yubnub!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> You are right, really underrated.
> So may I bring this _Fairy Tale Germany_-thread here on Skyscrapercity to your attention, which sadly is almost completely overlooked...
> 
> ...


thanks for the link to an excellent thread, actually I never once before entered that sub section of the forum otherwise I would certainly have looked in it before. Great pictures, this creates more places to put on my list! I might need another life time to visit even half of the places on my list:cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool pics. Some very underrated cities in this thread that I'd like to visit sometime as well


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Godius said:


> Lovely updates, thanks.


:cheers:



madridhere said:


> Heidelberg looks great!!!!!!


it is, you should visit, totally worth it 



Aachener Mädelstraße said:


> There are dozens of interesting places in Germany, and not just big cities but also a whole lot of small, beautiful towns (they often have a nice authentic Altstadt), and great nature.
> 
> What is your 'top ten' from the places you've visited until now?


I agree, actually I think the smaller places are better because they are more likely to have survived WW2 destruction. I visited Cologne recently and found it to be a little depressing compared to somewhere like Marburg

Top ten is tough, maybe top 5 is easier 
Garmiscsh-Partenkirchen 
Limburg an der Lahn (photos follow shortly)
Marburg
Heidelburg
Wiesbaden



christos-greece said:


> I like those panoramic views of Heidelberg


thanks, Sony cameras make these photos, I only have to get myself to a good spot and there are many good spots in Heidelberg



Ni3lS said:


> Cool pics. Some very underrated cities in this thread that I'd like to visit sometime as well


thanks, Frankfurt is a great base to make trips from. Ive already been to plenty of places but everytime I visit one I discover 3-4 more that I had never even heard of before :cheers:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Limburg an der Lahn, this is another charming small city in Hesse that survived WW2 and has an original and lovely old town. It's all topped off by a small but really beautiful cathedral

The cathedral is a little stocky and short but looks very dramatic perched above the river

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The west front of Limburg's cathedral

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The interior of the cathedral is small and condensed but really stunning. It's also fairly unusual style wise as its almost a perfect synthesis between romanesque and gothic

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

Looking up at the vaulted nave. Unlike many German churches this one more closely follows the more standard format with a triformium and clerestory

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The crossing tower

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

I got lucky when I visited as the sun was shining and they had just finished a service and the smokey air from candles and incence made nice godrays coming into the cathedral

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Limburg an der Lahn also has a stunning old town full of old timber framed buildings

Limburg an der Lahn by barnyz, on Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn by barnyz, on Flickr

Slightly further down the River Lahn is the superb romanesque church of St. Lubentius

Limburg an der Lahn, St. Lubentiu by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Runkel is slightly further down the river Lahn and only ten minutes on the train from Limburg so you could easily visit it as a side trip from there. In fact im pretty sure you could walk to it from St. Lubentius (above)

The town is dominated by a ruined castle but also has some nice old buildings

Runkel by barnyz, on Flickr


Runkel by barnyz, on Flickr


Runkel castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Eppstein is a place I had never heard of until I visited Limburg. On the train on the way home the train stopped at this town and I saw the ruined castle from the train. So of course the next weekend I had to come back for a closer look!!! So many castles in Germany

Eppstein is a tiny town in the Tanus mountains and is one of many commuter towns surrounding Frankfurt

Eppstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr

Eppstein is surrounded by lovely wooded hills with well marked walking paths which provide nice views of the town and castle

Eppstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr

Like so many castles in Germany this one is mostly ruined but has a tower that can be climbed

Eppstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr

At the base of the castle is a small old town with many charming timber framed buildings

Eppstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I visited some of these cities some years ago! Amazing cities... I visited Frankfurt, Heidelberg, Wiesbaden, Heidelberg and Darmstadt.A regret I didn't visit the small towns, they seem really beautiful.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

True! Heidelberg is worth even two visits! 

P.S.: Amazing photos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some beautiful places. I'll know what to see next time.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> I visited some of these cities some years ago! Amazing cities... I visited Frankfurt, Heidelberg, Wiesbaden, Heidelberg and Darmstadt.A regret I didn't visit the small towns, they seem really beautiful.


It sounds like you saw alot more than most. I dont think it's realistic to visit as many places near Frankfurt unless you were living here for some time, same goes for anywhere in Europe. It's one of the reasons I moved here to combine working with travelling. 



Dr.Seltsam said:


> True! Heidelberg is worth even two visits!
> 
> P.S.: Amazing photos!!! :cheers:


hehe true, ive been twice, if there is some good snow this winter I might go again as I think Heidelberg + snow would look awesome



Pansori said:


> Some beautiful places. I'll know what to see next time.


There are many more to come!!! Hopefully this thread will have many more places in it once I catch up with my backlog and get mor reliable internet. I would certainly be pleased if I thought this thread helped people plan their travels in and around FF


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cologne. Well you cant go to this part of Germany without going to Cologne. I caught the high speed train for the first time (you need to book it months in advance to get a decent ticket price) which was fun and only took 1hour

Some panorama's of Cologne's historic skyline. It was a bit of a grey day which really doesn't help Cologne which is in parts a little grey and bleak

Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

The sweep panorama function on my camera seems to struggle when there is not much contrast to pick up on

Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

The skyscraper on the far right has a roof top terrace that I visited and provides nice views over the city even though it was raining too much for nice photos at the time

Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cologne is very famous for it's enourmous gothic cathedral (now a UNESCO world heritage site) which despite severe damage in WW2 still towers over the city

The west front is most impressive even with scaffolding

Cologne cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The exterior with its stone exo-skeleton of flying buttresses. This building is so big they had to stop and take a break in construction between the 15th and 19th centuries!!! 

Cologne cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

Looking up at the 43m high nave vault. That's properly massive and double the height of some cathedral's in England (well we build em longer though  ). Im not sure I like the position of the organ though, still its better up there than in the crossing

Cologne cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

The choir is the oldest completed part of the cathedral. Despite the massive and impressive size I think I actually preferred Limburg's cathedral as it didn't cause severe neck pain from having to look up so much 

Cologne cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Germany is charming and magical - straight out of a Grimm's fairy tale.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cologne suffered extensive damage in WW2. Sadly like many cities it was rebuilt in a really drab way and overall I found the city a little depressing trying to imagine what it might have been like. Despite this there are many amazing romanesque churches that were rebuilt but many of them are sploit a little by being surrounded by cheap looking modern blocks so this is just a small highlight of what is there

St Kunibert is one of the better restored of the churches

Cologne St. Kunibert by barnyz, on Flickr

Great St Martin is probably the most famous of the romanesque churches as its the one that is most prominent in skyline pictures due to being near the cathedral

Cologne Great Saint Martin by barnyz, on Flickr
The interior of Great St Martin

Cologne Great Saint Martin by barnyz, on Flickr

St Maria im Kapitol. The choir (pictured) appeared to have been faithfully restored but the nave had a modern looking roof over it. Hopefully it's temporary and one day they can fully restore it to it's former glory

Cologne St Maria im Kapitol interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I think Germany is charming and magical - straight out of a Grimm's fairy tale.


Many places are especially the smaller towns and villages that survived WW2. This thread is probably not a very balanced representation of Germany as many parts of it can be bland and depressing just like in the UK. Despite that I would still highly recommend anyone to visit the place, im very glad I have and im looking forward to many more weekend trips out


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some incredibly beautiful places. I have had a chance to see Cologne cathedral in 2010, It's a rather interesting experience to stand next to the towers or even the side of the building. It's simply grand. One of the grandest church buildings anywhere in the world for sure.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Pansori said:


> Some incredibly beautiful places. I have had a chance to see Cologne cathedral in 2010, It's a rather interesting experience to stand next to the towers or even the side of the building. It's simply grand. One of the grandest church buildings anywhere in the world for sure.


yep it's massive, according to wiki the largest of it's kind in Northern Europe. Hard to believe that some parts of it were built 700 years ago and that it was sturdy enough to survive ww2. Medieval stone masons/architects must surely rank as some of the greatest genius's in history


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Burg Eltz in the Rhineland-Palatinate, this is a bit of a long way from Frankfurt but I got lucky as some people I knew were staying in the Moselle Valley so I got to spend lots of time going up and down that amazing river

The castle is one of very few castles in the area never to have been destroyed

Burg Eltz by barnyz, on Flickr

I visited on an expectionally hot saturday and the place was really overrun by tourists, I recommend going during the week if you get a chance to go as the sheer numbers of people was just a little too much

Burg Eltz panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

This castle is no where near as famous as Neuschwanstein in Bavaria but is in my opinion much more interesting as it is a proper castle built during medieval times. It's far more fairy tale like than any other castle I have seen in Germany

Burg Eltz panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

The castle is still owned and run by the original Eltz family. I wish my ancestors had built me a castle 500 years ago!!!

Burg Eltz by barnyz, on Flickr

The inner courtyard

Burg Eltz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Frankfurt am Main again. As im living here it seems a shame not to carry a camera around all the time! So more shots of the skyline just because 


Frankfurt am Main skyline at night by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main sunset by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow great pics!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Frankfurt am Main again  As the weather is still too bad for day trips to other places and the snow has gone ive been concentrating on night time shots. Here are some from one of the nicest public spaces in Frankfurt the Opernplatz


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Frankfurt looks very appealing. Great pictures.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Frankfurt looks very appealing. Great pictures.


Thanks, it's a nice place to be for sure!

Some more night time shots from Frankfurt am Main

The main cluster with the magnificent Commerzbank Tower on the left

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

The main cluster again with the Opernturm on the right and the Main Tower in the center

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

The Deutsche Bank Twin Towers from the ring park 

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

The Main Tower in the center of the er main cluster 

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice photos! :cheers: I visisted Frankfurt some years ago, a fascinating "mini metropolis". Made daytrips to Mainz, Heidelberg, Wiesbaden and Darmstadt.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Very nice photos! :cheers: I visisted Frankfurt some years ago, a fascinating "mini metropolis". Made daytrips to Mainz, Heidelberg, Wiesbaden and Darmstadt.


thanks, it's a great base for day trips!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice new photos from Frankfurt


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Speaking of day trips now that the weather has started to improve a little I thought it was time to go out of Frankfurt again

Darmstadt is a small city just 20mins south of Frankfurt. Although mostly destroyed in WW2 it still contains a number of interesting old and new buildings

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe Russian chapel. Built by the last Tsar of Russia as his wife was born in Darmstadt

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe by barnyz, on Flickr

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe, this large complex is on the edge of the center of Darmstadt contains many Jugendstil buildings

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe, Jugendstil entrance

Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe by barnyz, on Flickr

Wierd looking modern apartment building

Darmstadt Waldspirale by barnyz, on Flickr

Luisenplatz in the city center with the huge Langer Ludwig column (and a dust splodge on these photos I forgot to remove before uploading  )

Darmstadt Luisenplatz by barnyz, on Flickr

The old theater now a musuem

Darmstadt Karolinenplatz by barnyz, on Flickr

Another pleasant public space

Darmstadt Mathildenplatz by barnyz, on Flickr

The main facade of the baroque palace

Darmstadt Marktplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice new photos from Frankfurt


thanks


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An interesting little tour. Thanks.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Great pictures of a stunning city.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> An interesting little tour. Thanks.





L.E. said:


> Great pictures of a stunning city.


thanks for the kind comments. The weather is still quite bleak at the moment so it's back to nigth time shots of Frankfurt for now 

Looking up at Fosters stunning futuristic looking Commerzbank Tower. The more I see this building the more it's becoming my favorite thing in Frankfurt and probably my fave skyscraper anywhere. It just looks stunning from almost any angle!

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

Another shot with the Eurotower in the foreground, this skyscraper is much simpler and smaller than the Commerzbank Tower and from certain angles it looks pretty cool

Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

There are some cool buildings there.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Surname47 said:


> There are some cool buildings there.


thanks, there are indeed!!!

Some more from Frankfurt at night!!! Hopefully the weather is going to be good enough for more day trips soon


Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

yubnub said:


> thanks


Welcome, and thanks for the newest photos. Are also very nice


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Welcome, and thanks for the newest photos. Are also very nice


thanks again 

and now for something different from night time skyscrapers...


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Last weekend the weather was good so I decided to visit Speyer which is somewhere ive wanted to go for a long time mostly because it has a whopping big Romanesque cathedral. I was pleasantly suprised by how nice the rest of the city is as well, a real gem imo and one of the few lucky German cities to be mostly spared the devastation of WW2. 

Well of course I will start with Speyers awe inspiring cathedral. Im really interested in Romanesque architecture at the moment so visiting this UNESCO world heritage site was a real high point of my time in Germany so far

The mighty nave with it's huge round arches

Speyer Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

Side shot in the nave. Each main bay is made up of two smaller archers which give the nave a distinct feeling

Speyer Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

And underneath all that is the crypt, which according to wiki is the largest Romanesque columned hall crypt in Europe.

Speyer Cathedral Crypt by barnyz, on Flickr

The exterior is also most impressive although slightly blighted by scaffolding

Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The west front

Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

The cathedral sits at the end of a really long and pleasant street

Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Very impressive!


thanks, its one of the best things ive seen in Germany so far I think

Speyer has more to it than just a cathedral. It has a wonderful old town with many fine churches and historical buildings in it. Here are a few highlights for me

Evangelic Church is one of the oldest and one of the most complete classical churches of its age in Germany with a wonderful wood fitted interior

Speyer Evangelic Church by barnyz, on Flickr

Speyer Evangelic Church interior by barnyz, on Flickr

On the outskirts of the city center is the massive neogothic protestant church known as the Gedächtniskirche (sometimes German words sound like a sneeze!).

Speyer Gedächtniskirche by barnyz, on Flickr

Speyer Gedächtniskirche interior by barnyz, on Flickr

Not to be outdone by the Protestants, the Catholics of Speyer built the huge St Joseph church just across the road in response. It's also neogothic in style but a slightly different style of neogothic of course!

Speyer St. Joseph church interior by barnyz, on Flickr

Speyer St. Joseph church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a subliminal awareness of the splendour of Speyer, already in place; although I'm not sure from where. Probably from SSC!


----------



## DI. (Sep 22, 2012)

fantastic photos...


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I have a subliminal awareness of the splendour of Speyer, already in place; although I'm not sure from where. Probably from SSC!


hehe I think I have a similar awareness of many places from the SSC, one of the reasons why its one of my favorite places on the net :cheers:



DI. said:


> fantastic photos...


thanks


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Worms. Another ancient cathedral city in Germany and another wonderful and massive Romanesque cathedral! Just 1.5hrs from Frankfurt I found Worms to be a little depressing compared to Speyer as it was severly damaged in WW2 and it seems to have been rebuilt in that horrid plain concrete style that blights so many cities in Europe. So the cathedral was the only real highlight of this trip

Looking down the nave with lovely godays illuminating the interior

Worms Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

The dinstinctive west front with the typically German feature of having an apse on the west front where most cathedrals usually have the main entrance

Worms Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

More godrays

Worms Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr

From the side

Worms Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

As winter seems to be lasting forever this year its back to night time shots of shiney skyscrapers in Frankfurt


Frankfurt am Main Night Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Night Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the look of Frankfurt, indeed.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I really like the look of Frankfurt, indeed.


thanks, it's a very pleasant place to live but also ideal for a long weekend trip and easy to get to from most airports


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

So a few more sweep panorama's from Frankfurt which is the ideal city for this type of photo due to its impressive skyline


Frankfurt am Main skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Offenbach Am Main is a small city right next door to Frankfurt, it is a pleasant 1.5 hour stroll along the river Main from Frankfurt and has some interesting buildings and skyscrapers. Although massivily bombed in WW2 the city still retains a few historical gems

Isenburg Palace, the main facade of this impressive Renaissance building from 1576 

Offenbach am Main Isenburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr

Büsing Palace panorama with the modern cityscape contrasting nicely with the baroque facade of the palace

Offenbach am Main skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Büsing Palace courtyard. One thing Ive noticed alot in Germany is that there are often car parks in places where I wish there wasn't 

Offenbach am Main Büsing Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very Good shots of Germany.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

paul62 said:


> Very Good shots of Germany.


thanks 

A few more shots of Frankfurts impressive skyline

Frankfurt am Main sunset skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

So glad that summer is coming as it means I can start exploring Germany again!

Gelnhausen, a small town about 30 mins by train from Frankfurt. Nestled in the hills the town has a stunning old town with many notable buildings. It also has two of the most picturesque urban squares but sadly both are used as car-parks which is a real shame!

Untermarkt, one of the picturesque squares, this one is surrounded by many wonderful timer framed buildings like this

Gelnhausen Untermarkt by barnyz, on Flickr

The town is surrounded by an old defensive wall that also provides a good vantage point to look over the historic skyline

Gelnhausen skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

One of many pretty streets, this is one of the few not blighted by cars everywhere

Gelnhausen street by barnyz, on Flickr

St. Mary Church (Marienkirche), an interesting mix of romanesque and gothic

Gelnhausen St. Mary Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Through your lens, yubnub, I learn to appreciate my own country more and more. Beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots as usual. This time next week I will be there, looking forward to my first visit to Germany!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely!


thanks 



Tiaren said:


> Through your lens, yubnub, I learn to appreciate my own country more and more. Beautiful!


Thanks, Germany is a very interesting and beautiful country, a little under-rated imo. The more time i spend here the more im loving it!



Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots as usual. This time next week I will be there, looking forward to my first visit to Germany!


thanks, I look forward to seeing the photos! I hope my thread has given you some ideas of places to visit!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Büdingen is a small walled town near to Frankfurt. It has a rather wonderful old town full of timber framed houses as well as a stunning medieval stronghold. A very pleasant place to be for sure!

Büdingen typical street with nice timber framed houses

Büdingen street by barnyz, on Flickr

Büdingen Schloss, part of the medieval stronghold now a hotel

Büdingen Schloss by barnyz, on Flickr

Büdingen Schloss inner courtyard

Büdingen Schloss by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Schloss Philippsruhe is a magnificent palace on the outskirts of Hanau which is one of the many large cities on the fringes of Frankfurt and about 1/2 hour away from Frankfurt city center

Schloss Philippsruhe panorama showing the lovely park on the banks of the River Main

Schloss Philippsruhe panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

One of the many interesting rooms inside, this place is just $2.50 to get inside. $2.50 is insanely cheap compared to many of the other palaces I have visited

Schloss Philippsruhe interior by barnyz, on Flickr

Detail of the facade

Schloss Philippsruhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Germany is a country absolutely crammed with gems, pearls and wunders of 
cities, towns, squares, streets, churches, castles and lövelü architecture!
Never ceases to stunningly amaze!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


thanks



Skrapebook said:


> Germany is a country absolutely crammed with gems, pearls and wunders of
> cities, towns, squares, streets, churches, castles and lövelü architecture!
> Never ceases to stunningly amaze!


I agree, the more i explore the more I find, it has endless places!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments


----------

